# Told you I had a big one!



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

ok not really, Just average. Everything caught was 18-19 inches. 
Well, Hit the Lake First and nailed a few browns right off the bat using a night crawler and mellow. Inbetween fighting off browns, I was flicking spinners, jigs and rapalas with my other pole ,I was only pulling in moss, I thought I was turning vegetarian! Anyways here are some browns from a lake. 
I Kept this fella, the hook was so deep, he gushed blood all before a even landed him.
























We decided to hit the River next, The edge of the river was allready about an inch thick with ice as you can see the fish laying on it. He was caught on a silver spoon, I was just jigging the spoon in a calm deep pocket messing around, because I did not want to change my lure. SO I was just goofing off while waiting for my cousin.








And then this guy came along as well, he swallowed the whole Spoon and was a blood gusher as well, and bent my hook on my new spoon. He took off under the ice shelf.








ok ok its Echo and Weber River, Fishing was fast for my last open water trip. I am just patiently waiting for Ice on baby.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry bout da resizing the pic thing, still working on it


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Lovely, bloody fish!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Dinner!

Looks tasty. Nice round bow.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice looking fish man. 18-19 inchers are big in my book. Nice job!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice looking fish. They must be hungry swallowing the spoons like that.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's a good place to be this time of year Lakecitypirate !!! Glad you got in there and figured 'em out. 

Nice fish !!


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a chubby Rainbow. Looks like some fine dining!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't believe it. I told myself 3 or 4 times now i'm done fishing soft water until the next time i get the urge to go. You'll be back out. Keep posting pics. Good report.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are some great looking fish thanks for sharing the photos.


----------

